# Seasonal Campsite Metered Electric Question



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Been given an option (do to my "extended usage" some weeks 5-6 days)

I know that it's a newer concept, but many campgrounds have gone that way. Henning Park instilled that 4 years ago, but since it was 200 miles from the house usage was limited to weekends and/or vacations. my highest bill was around 80 bucks a month during the height of the summer and I stayed there 3 weeks.

Our new campground (more locally within a reasonable commute) has given us several options. 

1: Install a clock and they will eat the first 500 KWH's

2: Pay an additional $250 for any usage for anyone staying more than 3 nights/4 days a week and another $375 for 50 amp service

3: Limit yourself to the 3 nights/4 days which might be marginal for my usage

4: Off season is $15 a night to be added to the contract


OK, question is, How much is the average consumption for a metered site in Michigan? I see anything from 15KWH a day without blasting air, to 40 during the heat of the summer. Granted I use an electric fireplace w/heat on cooler nights and also during the winter months, along with an oil-filled radiator type heater in the bedroom to supplement the propane usage.

So what are you guys paying monthly for the big rigs? My wife made mention of adding another AC unit in the front of the unit which will require 50 amps

Am I better off spending the $250 for unlimited stays and possibly another $375 for 50 amp plus the $15 a day between Oct.15 and May1 or bite the bullet and pay for my own electric with their 500 KWH contribution?

HELP!!!!! :lol:

I just really need to know what usage is these days and what it adds up to??


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

The park I'm in allows $100 useage then you pay any overage. No additional cost for how many nights a week. You can stay there 7days a week all summer and the cost is the same. They are open 5/1- 10/31.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

7iron said:


> The park I'm in allows $100 useage then you pay any overage. No additional cost for how many nights a week. You can stay there 7days a week all summer and the cost is the same. They are open 5/1- 10/31.


The additonal fee applies to Full Timers do to the higher energy consumption. (like A/C around the clock). Their thought is, why charge a family that only uses their unit a few days a week the same as someone that basically lives there. (Seems fair...)

The 500Kwh allowance is monthly (probably worth around 60 bucks) and anything over is billed at $.14 per Kwh. Or unlimited at $250 a season ($375 for 50amp)

There is some info floating around the web with some campers paying north of $150 a month depending on location and climate. Just wondering if we have any full-timers on the board and what they pay on a metered site during the heat of the Summer with a full size rig, 3 slides, electric water heater, ect.

Looking for the best deal that may apply to my situation.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Might be a different situation but a friend of mine has a lot up in PA. Last year they paid $600 per year for elect., sewer, and water. This year $700. (8 months, closed Nov-Feb) Thats for all campers full time and part time. But they own their own lot.

Many live there for 8 months then go south for 4 months.

Got a buddy who has a Titanium 33'. Wants to sell. Wish I could use it. Someday might be looking for a 25-28 fter.


----------

